# How to find a good Endocrinologist



## GlutenFreeGal (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello:

I live in Indiana, close to Chicago, Illinois. I have suspected that I might have thyroid issues for some time now, despite being told that my TSH is normal . . . and despite being told that if a TSH comes back normal that I don't need any other tests.

I was once told that since my celiac panel came back normal, I didn't have to worry about eating gluten, either. Turns out that I have acute gluten sensitivity. Thank goodness, I finally found a GI doc who knew what to look for. Sadly, though, that doc isn't too enlightened in thyroid function.

Please help, I need to find an outstanding Endocrinologist who really, really, really knows what he/she is doing.

How do I find the best doctor?

Thank you so much. I am new here and this is my first post.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No magic bullet. Sadly, it's often a hit and miss thing. But here's what I've found works best:

Talk to other patients who have endocrinologists and see who've they've been to, who they like, who they don't. It's important to find a doctor who fits your agenda. For example: I wouldn't do well with a doctor who simply writes scripts and doesn't take my input into consideration. I am proactive in my healthcare and darned well expect my physician to work with me in a collaborative effort.

Talk to people. Nearly everyone knows someone who has a thyroid condition. People love to praise good doctors......and many will be quick to let you know which doctors to stay away from.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GlutenFreeGal said:


> Hello:
> 
> I live in Indiana, close to Chicago, Illinois. I have suspected that I might have thyroid issues for some time now, despite being told that my TSH is normal . . . and despite being told that if a TSH comes back normal that I don't need any other tests.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!!! I have been gluten free for so many years, I don't even remember. No way would I ever eat gluten. What a difference it made in how I feel.

I could not give you better advice than CA-Lynn has. You might also see if there is a Yahoo Group for thyroid in your area. These folks would know the best doctors in your area, hands down.

The one here in Georgia kicks butt.


----------



## GlutenFreeGal (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. Good advice, but I'm still at a loss.

I was so hoping there was a resource somewhere that lists doctors that specialize in Hashimoto's disease.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

GlutenFreeGal said:


> Thanks to both of you. Good advice, but I'm still at a loss.
> 
> I was so hoping there was a resource somewhere that lists doctors that specialize in Hashimoto's disease.


You might look for the Yahoo group, but my experience was that the Yahoo group in Ohio is inactive. I have been talking to other patients, friends, anyone who has a thyroid issue to get recommendations. I have seen someone in the office run by the woman most people I know swears is the best endo in the city and have gotten terrible treatment and am looking for someone new myself.

I am giving you a link for a guide that actually has patients comments on different docs. I have not used this guide myself so I can't say much about it.

Personally, I am trying out a new family doc. If she insists that I see an endo, I would probably try someone on this list. But, I would rather not see an endo at this point myself.

http://thyroid.about.com/gi/o.htm?z.../www.thyroid-info.com/articles/findanendo.htm


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For what it's worth......and in the absence of any other method of finding a good endo who treats thyroid........call and ask how long it takes for a new patient to get an appointment. I can't swear this is true everywhere, but in my area it takes forever to get in to see the really good doctors. But then again, some of the best are no longer taking new patients.

It's a hit and miss situation. You really have to talk to people. Do you have a PCP? Ask that doctor who he would send his spouse to. [Though this technique rarely works because doctors tend to refer you to their buddies.]


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

CA-lynn,,,,,,,,arizona is ave 6 months to get in. I used to live in NY and was willing to go there, and stay with family for awhile, 6 months there too. but i might suggest, make 2 doc appointments like i did. thank god i did, cuz when i finally got it, i was not happy with the doc at all, and happy to remember i never cancelled the other endo and quite THANKFUL.! I also want to suggest, that i called every morning for a cancellation, and that worked eventually too!,,(i told you , im originally from NY, we ususally pester to we are heard!) haha


----------

